# Another unknown hybrid



## Bjorn (Mar 16, 2011)

I have had this one for some 15 years now, but still does not know what it is. Are there any suggestions out there?





By the way, the flower stalk is very long some 35cm
Bjorn


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2011)

King Arthur 'Burgoyne', a classic cut-flower variety and incredibly vigorous


----------



## Ernie (Mar 16, 2011)

King Arthur.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks,
Bjorn


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

